# Is there a good quality hdmi splitter?



## goyop

I need an HDMI splitter to take on input and send it to two outputs. I have seen what is available and there are complaints about most all of them. It seems that it increases the delay when switching channels, especially if you from HD to SD, etc.

Also, some of them are dependent upon both output devices being on or off.

What I need is to have the HDMI signal split so that it can go to either/or both of the devices I want to send it to. For example to HDTV and AV processor. (Don't ask why)

Thanks


----------



## hjones4841

I have had good luck with the 1 to 2 and 1 to 4 ones from J Tech Digital. The only thing you need to be aware of, and it is the fault of HDMI standard itself, is that the audio will downgrade to the lowest common denominator between the connected devices. For example, if the TV does not process Dolby Digital 5.1, the AVR gets stereo. That happened to me splitting a DirecTV DVR output to a Hauppauge Colossus capture card and an older Sony 720P TV. The capture card got stereo, not even Dolby Digital 5.1.

There are some that offer a separate output for audio, but I think it is optical, which won't support HD audio, such as DTS-MA.


----------



## Andre

1.4a compliant splitter

http://www.kvmswitchtech.com/hdmi-splitter-v1.4-3d-ready-2-ports-p47641.htm


----------



## WooferHound

Here is a very good FAQ about HDMI Splitters
http://www.mycablemart.com/help/splitter_help.php


----------



## goyop

Thanks all.


----------



## Z71Psycho

Very nice...thanks for the link!


----------



## goyop

UPDATE

I went with the J Tech 1 - 2 splitter. It works very well. No delay on changing channels. It actually runs better than my Onkyo AV unit in terms of delays. Need to check audio performance as it may not pass all the possible formats.


----------



## EZTV2

I suggest you buy 1x8 hdmi splitter from hdgenius.com ,Because when you have more devices,you would have not enough hdmi port to connect it. Maybe you can consider my suggestion.


----------



## lizrussspike

EZTV2 said:


> I suggest you buy 1x8 hdmi splitter from hdgenius.com ,Because when you have more devices,you would have not enough hdmi port to connect it. Maybe you can consider my suggestion.


+1! I too bought this splitter as it seemed as the further I got along with my new projector, the more HMDI devices I seemded to acquire. Sometimes more is better, and this is that case. Good product with no issues.


----------

